# BBW millionaire on Bravo's Millionaire Matchmaker



## lipmixgirl (Jan 9, 2011)

i could not find any discussion on the topic of this past week's episode of Millionaire Matchmaker, so here is my take and i am interested to hear yours.

millionaire robin kassner, size 24 and fellow fattie (otherwise referred to as "curvy"), appeared on the show... her on air behavior was nothing less than ridiculous and was an ultimate insult to fat women everywhere... 

if you have not seen the episode, i highly recommend that you watch it... below i have taken the liberty to attach a link to a 3 minute clip from her date with the "super hot plumber luke"... 


i look forward to your responses!


http://www.bravotv.com/the-millionaire-matchmaker/season-4/videos/robins-date


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2011)

lipmixgirl said:


> i could not find any discussion on the topic of this past week's episode of Millionaire Matchmaker, so here is my take and i am interested to hear yours.
> 
> millionaire robin kassner, size 24 and fellow fattie (otherwise referred to as "curvy"), appeared on the show... her on air behavior was nothing less than ridiculous and was an ultimate insult to fat women everywhere...
> 
> ...




She is embarrassing as a woman, fat or thin.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 9, 2011)

My mom watched the episode, I've been watching to see if it's going to be repeated. 

My mom told me how absolutely horrendous it was, I don't even know if I want to watch it now, I think I'd end up throwing the remote through the TV.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My mom watched the episode, I've been watching to see if it's going to be repeated.
> 
> My mom told me how absolutely horrendous it was, I don't even know if I want to watch it now, I think I'd end up throwing the remote through the TV.




y.p.p.,

you can see the entire episode online @ bravotv.com!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow.
I Just watched that clip. 
I.. I almost want to cry. I can't watch this episode. Can't-Can't-Can't-Can't-Can't.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2011)

She's not single because she's fat or a millionaire. She's single because she's a fucking idiot.

And BOY is HE a catch!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 9, 2011)

I think she was high in that clip. Dead serious.

Neither one of them was terribly bright, but man...

Also, CP, if she is a millionaire, she should break you off at least 25K to do her hair and makeup for any televised events. She looked a hot mess.

Lastly, I wanna know how she got her $$$. She seems too damn stupid to have gotten it herself. But who knows, maybe she's only an idiot on televised dates...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 9, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> Also, CP, if she is a millionaire, she should break you off at least 25K to do her hair and makeup for any televised events. She looked a hot mess.



I wasn't going to go there but.....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 9, 2011)

That was a mess... just a whole big mess. BUT that is how any needy woman will act. Its sad that they choose to show that with a bbw.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh dear....


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 10, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Wow.
> I Just watched that clip.
> I.. I almost want to cry. I can't watch this episode. Can't-Can't-Can't-Can't-Can't.



*
I watched ...
Sad part is that Robin made her choice- and did not listen to the advice that was given to her. She turned down the cop who would have been a great catch for her

Hopefully there will be some balance in future shows in that the next successful BBW featured does better
*




CastingPearls said:


> She's not single because she's fat or a millionaire. She's single because she's a fucking idiot.
> 
> And BOY is HE a catch!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAAAA



*
That guy was a fucking bastard- gives weightlifters and bodybuilders a bad name.. how insensitive to take someone on a bike date... 

This asshole is the reason why some BBW give weightlifters and bodybuilders a hard time. 

she should have walked out on him...but, again, she deserved what she got...
*




lovelocs said:


> I think she was high in that clip. Dead serious.
> 
> Neither one of them was terribly bright, but man...
> 
> ...



*D*on't have to be bright to be a millionare and at the rate she's going... the next stop might be Craigslist 



bigsexy920 said:


> That was a mess... just a whole big mess. BUT that is how any needy woman will act. Its sad that they choose to show that with a bbw.



*I agess - the need to show another BBW *



mszwebs said:


> She is embarrassing as a woman, fat or thin.



*
Yep.. probably an Eagles fan...
* :happy: :happy:


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it more important that she was a millionaire, or a BBW?


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 10, 2011)

@ Tony.

This could be a thread unto itself, but I've looked at some weightlifting forums, and the attitude towards fat and especially fat women is really brutal. 
Honestly, without having met many weightlifters, it would scare me a bit if I were approached by one at my current size.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 10, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> @ Tony.
> 
> This could be a thread unto itself, but I've looked at some weightlifting forums, and the attitude towards fat and especially fat women is really brutal.
> Honestly, without having met many weightlifters, it would scare me a bit if I were approached by one at my current size.



Weightlifters LOVE fat women...especially UFC/MMA guys. True story.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 10, 2011)

Meh. They both appear to richly deserve each other.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw the preview and decided not to watch it.


----------



## lalatx (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow in just a 3 minute clip she came off as high, unintelligent and desperate. He came off as an ass.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh my god. I think this lady is stupid. He's not an FA. Poor her.


----------



## 1love_emily (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude, he could not wait to get off that boat. 

I agree though

She was weird. Poor her, poor him.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 10, 2011)

Clip made me feel that kind of existential self-loathing for the human race that Gide and Sartre pushed a century ago. Hell is shallow, medicated, self-loathing, rich-ass fatties. 

I refuse to believe that rank and file humans are this shitty, but acknowledge that such atrocities exist on TV.

Honestly, I want to wipe that purple shit off her face, tell her to "F" her money and just be a likable person. She's an inch away from adorable.


----------



## JennaVonDell (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG, that chick is embarrassing.

Could she have acted anymore desperate? She makes Bbw's look desperate & stupid. She's buying his "attention" not affection.. cause all he was thinking about was what she will me buying him later...[mazaratti.]

And whoever said it before was right, she surely didn't spend any of her millions on makeup & hair. Damn she needs to hire me as her personal stylist. She wouldn't go out looking like that anymore!

Well, that proves you can't buy class.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Jan 10, 2011)

For some reason I like that show a lot, and I was like oh awesome a fat girl, finally we have someone who's going to show that , us fat girls can have it all. WELL I WAS WRONG... That women fat or other wise made women look bad. I could not stop yelling at the TV. I was watching the show with a thin friend, and the friend was like aww pore lady... I was like pore my butt, she is just stupid. Now thinking about it I do feel sorry for her, she will never be happy, and now she has to live with being a idiot on TV.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 10, 2011)

JennaVonDell said:


> OMG, that chick is embarrassing.
> 
> Could she have acted anymore desperate? She makes Bbw's look desperate & stupid. She's buying his "attention" not affection.. cause all he was thinking about was what she will me buying him later...[mazaratti.]
> 
> ...


 


blueeyedevie said:


> For some reason I like that show a lot, and I was like oh awesome a fat girl, finally we have someone who's going to show that , us fat girls can have it all. WELL I WAS WRONG... That women fat or other wise made women look bad. I could not stop yelling at the TV. I was watching the show with a thin friend, and the friend was like aww pore lady... I was like pore my butt, she is just stupid. Now thinking about it I do feel sorry for her, she will never be happy, and now she has to live with being a idiot on TV.


 
She doesn't make me look bad.

She doesn't speak for anyone but herself.

And speak she does, loudly, in screechy tones of vapid.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow. That's all I can say. Wow.

That's kind of depressing.

Any time I hear a guy sayin a fat girl isn't attractive, it ouches a little bit.

I know I shouldn't care but I do and I'm not ashamed to admit it.

I mean, her personality isn't attractive but I think he'd ruled her out before she even opened her mouth and I find that to be disappointing.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 10, 2011)

BBW4Chattery said:


> Wow. That's all I can say. Wow.
> 
> That's kind of depressing.
> 
> ...


 
He's entitled to be attracted to whoever he's going to be attracted to, just as you are. 

That he didn't find her attractive wasn't the hallmark that showcases what an asshole he is. That he didn't find her attractive and yet still managed to pimp himself out for a ride ... or better yet, ask her for a handjob under the table without even mustering the courtesy of swallowing his food first (ok, that made me laugh, too) ... makes him a ginormous festering wound on the hindquarters of humanity. IMO. IMHO


----------



## joswitch (Jan 10, 2011)

lipmixgirl said:


> i could not find any discussion on the topic of this past week's episode of Millionaire Matchmaker, so here is my take and i am interested to hear yours.
> 
> millionaire robin kassner, size 24 and fellow fattie (otherwise referred to as "curvy"), appeared on the show... her on air behavior was nothing less than ridiculous and was an ultimate insult to fat women everywhere...
> 
> ...



Haven't watched it, (uses too much bandwidth) but a swift google leads me to ask - is this the same person?
http://www.kare11.com/news/national/national_article.aspx?storyid=517608&catid=18
If so, is she a millionaire cos she won her lawsuit?

Or, is it her earnings as a beauty and fashion editor?
http://jscms.jrn.columbia.edu/cns/2007-12-11/jhee-rentadesignerbag.html


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 10, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I think she was high in that clip. Dead serious.
> 
> Neither one of them was terribly bright, but man...
> 
> ...


 I was just thinking last week that some of those robber-baron bankers at Goldman-Sachs have got to have some wild&crazy BBW daughters loose:shocked: on the Club Scene. And she loves *ssh*les!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 10, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Haven't watched it, (uses too much bandwidth) but a swift google leads me to ask - is this the same person?
> http://www.kare11.com/news/national/national_article.aspx?storyid=517608&catid=18
> If so, is she a millionaire cos she won her lawsuit?
> 
> ...


Where is she a beauty and fashion editor, at a school for the blind???


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 11, 2011)

joswitch said:


> Haven't watched it, (uses too much bandwidth) but a swift google leads me to ask - is this the same person?
> http://www.kare11.com/news/national/national_article.aspx?storyid=517608&catid=18
> If so, is she a millionaire cos she won her lawsuit?
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that's her, and I'm pretty sure she won her lawsuit.
Also, she has her own PR firm, with a rambling website.

http://hautpr.com/

Haute is misspelled in the URL, for what reason, I don't know.
She has a celebrity endorsement from Heidi Montag.
But evidently, she is successful at what she does.


----------



## BigCutieDemi (Jan 11, 2011)

Watching the episode I was so embarrased for her. #1 for being incredibly stupid and visibly desperate and #2 for giving a horrible perception of a BBW woman.
After thinking about this for a while, I somewhat hold Patty responsible for the situation with Luke. She hired Patty to set her up with a man using a screening process to let the men know a little bit about her. It was terrible of Patty to do that to her, knowing he wasn't into BBW's or an FA. I would assume that any man I would meet at a mixer would be interested in me, whether it be that I had blonde/brown hair, that I lived in a certain state, that I was a BBW, or that I had children/no children. That's like a friend setting me up on a date with a man that lives in California knowing both of us don't want a long distance relationship. 
When she saw a really good looking guy that she thought was attracted to her she jumped on it. lAlthough, she did the superficial thing and went for the hotter guy, instead of Anthony (retired NYPD) that would have treated her like a queen. But, she told Patty in the initial interview that she was interested in a man that looked like Matthew McConaghey (sp?). 
The fact that she stunk of desperation, however, wasn't Patty's fault. Or the fact that she was willing to buy any type of affection from him. I think she is a disgrace to bbw women, and I'm glad that he burned her in the end. I still feel bad thinking of the look on poor Anthony's face when she chose Luke


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> Weightlifters LOVE fat women...especially UFC/MMA guys. True story.



and i can find one of those WHERE pray tell?? lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 11, 2011)

Rowan said:


> and i can find one of those WHERE pray tell?? lol



Take your pick... Powerlifters, Weightlifters, Pro Wrestlers ( think John Cena, Ivan Putski and Stan Hansen) , Football Players to name a few


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 11, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> She is embarrassing as a woman, fat or thin.



Agreed. I can only hope that this was an act for television. Even then it's still an embarrasment. :doh:


----------



## joswitch (Jan 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Where is she a beauty and fashion editor, at a school for the blind???



Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Tau (Jan 11, 2011)

http://m.jezebel.com/5725392/millionaire-matchmaker-clashes-with-plumpty-dumpty-female-client

I couldn't view the vid at the original site but found this delightful Jezebel piece instead. I have to say though that I really love her quote at the end of the article


----------



## Shosh (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought people would be tired of these type of "reality" shows, which are in fact fake and staged.


----------



## Tau (Jan 11, 2011)

Just watched all the vids on the Jezebel site. So Robin is a ditz - a miserable ditz who doesn't seem to know she is one. But what that matchmaker woman said - fuck her seriously!!! I agree absolutely that looking for love based on what people look like is juvenile and just plain stupid but to have the nerve say that Robin needs to look for a 5 instead of aiming for a 10!!!! What the everliving fuck??? Seriously??? That sad, silly woman has the right to want friggin Matthew whats-his-face and aim to get and marry him too fuck miss match-maker's 5 nonsense. Arrrrgh!!! Just made my blood boil!!!


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am a weightlifter, but not a bodybuilder. I look for maximum functional strength, not beach muscles. This has no bearing on whether you are an FA, Asshole, or an asshole who happens to be a BBW or FA. haha. However, the ridicule fat women are subjected to by the fitness community is appalling. Its like, jeez, these are people too, dammit. I think the ridicule is primarily in the bodybuilding circles, not powerlifting/strongman. A lot of guys I train with have wives of many different sizes, and no one gives a shit. Either way, that lady is real lame, BBW or not, and that guy is just as bad.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jan 11, 2011)

oh, and this martial arts/weightlifter LOVES him some juicy goodness...


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2011)

Tau said:


> Just watched all the vids on the Jezebel site. So Robin is a ditz - a miserable ditz who doesn't seem to know she is one. But what that matchmaker woman said - fuck her seriously!!! I agree absolutely that looking for love based on what people look like is juvenile and just plain stupid but to have the nerve say that Robin needs to look for a 5 instead of aiming for a 10!!!! What the everliving fuck??? Seriously??? That sad, silly woman has the right to want friggin Matthew whats-his-face and aim to get and marry him too fuck miss match-maker's 5 nonsense. Arrrrgh!!! Just made my blood boil!!!





BigCutieDemi said:


> Watching the episode I was so embarrased for her. #1 for being incredibly stupid and visibly desperate and #2 for giving a horrible perception of a BBW woman.
> After thinking about this for a while, I somewhat hold Patty responsible for the situation with Luke. She hired Patty to set her up with a man using a screening process to let the men know a little bit about her. It was terrible of Patty to do that to her, knowing he wasn't into BBW's or an FA. I would assume that any man I would meet at a mixer would be interested in me, whether it be that I had blonde/brown hair, that I lived in a certain state, that I was a BBW, or that I had children/no children. That's like a friend setting me up on a date with a man that lives in California knowing both of us don't want a long distance relationship.
> When she saw a really good looking guy that she thought was attracted to her she jumped on it. lAlthough, she did the superficial thing and went for the hotter guy, instead of Anthony (retired NYPD) that would have treated her like a queen. But, she told Patty in the initial interview that she was interested in a man that looked like Matthew McConaghey (sp?).
> The fact that she stunk of desperation, however, wasn't Patty's fault. Or the fact that she was willing to buy any type of affection from him. I think she is a disgrace to bbw women, and I'm glad that he burned her in the end. I still feel bad thinking of the look on poor Anthony's face when she chose Luke



I agree that Patti is responsible for setting up Robin with that jerk. He said he wasn't into bbws during the interview. He also said he was an actor then switched and said he was a plumber then waffled a little bit about it, so he basically is unemployed, and Patti should have rejected him for the mixer. It made sense for Robin to think he would be into her. And yeah, she was a ditz who looked like a clown in that makeup, but Patti could have taken her to a makeup artist, gotten her some new clothes, given her a session with a shrink or a body language expert and fixed her up like she does for her male clients. Instead Patti called her a plumpty dumpty or something like that, told the camera she was too shallow and unattractive to go after a 10 and that since she doesn't take care of herself she should find someone more equal and settle for a five. That's such bullshit. She's had some not quite tens as male clients before, and never told them to settle for a five. Patti hates to have women as clients, but it seems she hates fat women even more. What would she do if she had a millionaire FA who said he wanted to settle down with a bbw? Would she freak out and tell him he could do better? But when she was doing the interviews for the men for the mixer she expressed surprise that so many guys in NYC said they preferred a woman with curves. They all said they didn't care that Robin was a size 24 except for the actor/plumber and she put him in there anyway.

I love her show, but this attitude she has about fat women is making me dislike her and her show a little less. Her dating advice is usually good too. I'm just so disappointed. 

As a fellow fattie, I feel bad for Robin, but as a person she's a hot mess and I have no sympathy for that. I hope she gets her personal life together.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 11, 2011)

pdgujer148 said:


> Honestly, I want to wipe that purple shit off her face, tell her to "F" her money and just be a likable person. She's an inch away from adorable.



I really appreciate how you are so gracious in your comments about her. "An inch away from adorable" is probably the kindest (true) assessment you could give.



BBW4Chattery said:


> Any time I hear a guy sayin a fat girl isn't attractive, it ouches a little bit.



Yeah, I hear you on that.

The absolute worst moment for me (from the clip) was when he asks her to give him a handjob under the table, and then he sits back all cocky, folding his arms behind his head. I have definitely encountered guys who talk about using a (often fat, but any kind of needy woman will do) woman to just get a lot of things out of her, without putting any effort into trying to meet her needs or think about her at all. The fact that she was going along with it, and even instigating it with all the money talk, made me really sad.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 11, 2011)

Tau said:


> Just watched all the vids on the Jezebel site. So Robin is a ditz - a miserable ditz who doesn't seem to know she is one. But what that matchmaker woman said - fuck her seriously!!! I agree absolutely that looking for love based on what people look like is juvenile and just plain stupid but to have the nerve say that Robin needs to look for a 5 instead of aiming for a 10!!!! What the everliving fuck??? Seriously??? That sad, silly woman has the right to want friggin Matthew whats-his-face and aim to get and marry him too fuck miss match-maker's 5 nonsense. Arrrrgh!!! Just made my blood boil!!!




Yeah, I saw this and was put off. Patti said she didn't "*deserve*" a man that looked good because she "doesn't even take care of herself." 

I hope that episode was scripted. Even then, the image/message was still cringe-inducing.

It was embarrassing to see a woman make such a damn fool of herself and completely IGNORE all signs that this man was not the least bit interested in her and was laughing at her inside throughout the entire "date." And then such stupidity coming from a woman who is supposed to be a successful millionaire who controls her own PR business??

Actually, that show's episode was one big fat joke. If you really look at it, it was. 

Finally they have a BBW come on as a millionaire, she behaves like this -- desperate, crazed, willing to give sex or a blow job to any good-looking man she lays eyes upon, shameless, ultra stupid, and aloof.

You know her weight was tied into that image. And then, look at the bike scene. That shit was totally set up to lay out a fat joke, even though she said she enjoyed going for walks with her dogs.

The only thing missing was a laugh track in the background throughout the episode.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> She has a celebrity endorsement from Heidi Montag.



Heidi Montag is a celebrity? Why is that, again?



Shosh said:


> I thought people would be tired of these type of "reality" shows, which are in fact fake and staged.



Sadly, no. It seems that the public's desire to watch obnoxious, fake "reality" is only getting stronger. 

Maybe this Patti used to be a legitimate "matchmaker" once upon a time. But nowadays, she's just another annoying talking head on "reality" tv. I've sat through enough episodes of this to see that she clearly values "good tv" over good matchmaking as she regularly puts inappropriate people in the mixers and pushes people into situations designed to explode. 

None of these shows are "reality". They have producers that tell the performers what to do, how to do it and have them repeat it when the shot doesn't work out right.

I can't believe that this was the first and only big woman to ever proposition Patti's so-called services. But it was probably the first that was so easy to set up for the fat jokes. And let me be perfectly serious here: Patti and her two over done, clown assistants have NO business criticizing ANYONE on their looks or how they dress or carry themselves.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 11, 2011)

I am speaking with Robin Kassner as I write this. She has a side to her story, and claims to have already presented it.

I am in the process of requesting that she present it here in the forums, as the places she's been interviewed in presenting her side would be the equivalent of a page 60 retraction in the New York Times.

Either she or I will let you know what she has to say.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 11, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> I am speaking with Robin Kassner as I write this. She has a side to her story, and claims to have already presented it.
> 
> I am in the process of requesting that she present it here in the forums, as the places she's been interviewed in presenting her side would be the equivalent of a page 60 retraction in the New York Times.
> 
> Either she or I will let you know what she has to say.



That's great, I hope she takes you up on it. I'd love to hear her side.
Patti Stanger is disgusting. She's a glorified pimp.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 11, 2011)

DitzyBrunette said:


> That's great, I hope she takes you up on it. I'd love to hear her side.
> Patti Stanger is disgusting. She's a glorified pimp.



+1

There is NO reason a "real" matchmaker wouldn't be sure to have men available who would actually be interested in the woman she was trying to match them with. That would be like selling Tupperware and supplying the right bottoms with wrong lids.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> I am speaking with Robin Kassner as I write this. She has a side to her story, and claims to have already presented it.
> 
> I am in the process of requesting that she present it here in the forums, as the places she's been interviewed in presenting her side would be the equivalent of a page 60 retraction in the New York Times.
> 
> Either she or I will let you know what she has to say.



I'm extremely curious as to what her side of the story is and how it would somehow make her look less needy and emotionally compromised then what was shown. 

Nowadays, people are constantly crying that things were somehow edited or taken "out of context" as to create an impression that is opposite of reality. However, editing still has to work with the material available and can't invent something that wasn't there out of thin air.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd like to hear a defense for abruptly offering some glorified pile of horse shit expensive gifts.

Besides desperation. Desperation is not a defense.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know maybe it's just me but I don't see any fire here. I couldn't watch this at work so I waited till I got home. I got my Kleenex on one side and a bottle of hard liquor on the other. I was thinking I would be as outraged and dismayed as everybody else but all I saw was a giddy tipsy woman who wants to have sex with a muscled goon who talks with a greasy chicken bone hanging from his mouth. Desperate? Meh, maybe. Horny as fcuk? Definitley. Maybe you don't like her and that's fine but I think she's just a party girl who wants to have sex and she's using her status to get it. Good for her, I hope it worked. His skills probably aren't worth a Maserati though. Send him a Thank You card and tell him he'll go far with in his waitstaff service idea.


----------



## bobsjers (Jan 11, 2011)

lipmixgirl said:


> i could not find any discussion on the topic of this past week's episode of Millionaire Matchmaker, so here is my take and i am interested to hear yours.
> 
> millionaire robin kassner, size 24 and fellow fattie (otherwise referred to as "curvy"), appeared on the show... her on air behavior was nothing less than ridiculous and was an ultimate insult to fat women everywhere...
> 
> ...



I wonder if she is really like that. They call it reality TV, but much is scripted. They encourge people to act stupid, and they make sure they edit out anything that makes someone look normal.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 11, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> I am speaking with Robin Kassner as I write this. She has a side to her story, and claims to have already presented it.
> 
> I am in the process of requesting that she present it here in the forums, as the places she's been interviewed in presenting her side would be the equivalent of a page 60 retraction in the New York Times.
> 
> Either she or I will let you know what she has to say.


 
I saw an interview that she did after the show. She claims that she never openly propositioned the guy, nor did she give him a handjob. She said that they selectively edited a portion where she was apparently talking to a girlfriend. 

I didn't realize when I saw the clip that *she* was the millionaire and *he* an average schmo. There's no difference in her behavior and, say, Hugh Hefner's. She's rich, clearly ditzy and into the party scene, and made no attempt to hide that she was after nothing more than a good time with an attractive man. That being the case, I don't see where her behavior was so shocking. Her idea of a good time isn't mine, but then, she'd probably be as horrified by my concept of that idea as I am by hers (a quiet afternoon in a bookstore with a good cup of coffee = my nirvana).


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 11, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> I am speaking with Robin Kassner as I write this. She has a side to her story, and claims to have already presented it.
> 
> I am in the process of requesting that she present it here in the forums, as the places she's been interviewed in presenting her side would be the equivalent of a page 60 retraction in the New York Times.
> 
> Either she or I will let you know what she has to say.



I would love.
love.
 love.

To hear her side of the story, in its entirety.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 11, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> @ Tony.
> 
> This could be a thread unto itself, but I've looked at some weightlifting forums, and the attitude towards fat and especially fat women is really brutal.
> Honestly, without having met many weightlifters, it would scare me a bit if I were approached by one at my current size.



don't be afraid of body builders and fitness guys etc... a lot of them really love fat women and the contrast. its one thing to want to be buff yourself but not everyone wants a buff partner. i have dated quite a few body builders etc... even though its not something i go after or am even really attracted to. most of the guys who ask me out seem to be very fit or into fitness. i never figured out why that was. i don't even bothering questioning it anymore.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 11, 2011)

notice how everyone who looks bad on a reality show says it was edited to look like that? i think until people see themselves on film they never understand objectively how other people might view them. i don't think she is the first fat woman who has behaved like this and she won't be the last. most of the statements she made were individually unedited. the compilation definitely made her look bad but it was a conglomeration of things she actually said. no one edited in how handsy she was with the guy. and, she was fawning and it did come out of her mouth that she would buy him things. unfortunately she isn't the only fat woman who does this. she isn't the only woman of any size period who does this. 

i have to say though that a lot of guys i know who love big women still feel that they are very likely to sweat a guy. yeah its a bad stereotype but it does come from somewhere and this is one of the things that prove it. the desperation, clinginess and the fear of men who are actually attracted to them is a problem for a fat woman. it doesn't make her a bad person just a sad person. i think the rest of us have to get over the idea that every fat person on t.v. needs to represent us. we have to represent ourselves. she is just on her journey. she is a really young woman. she just has no idea how beautiful and desirable she is and that she doesn't have to buy a man, be hypersexual or wear a ton of makeup to attract anyone. remind you of any fat people you know? for me she reminds me of plenty.

one thing i did like about the show is that they actually showed men who were interested in "curvy" women. overall i think we often make much too much of a woman's size and underestimate the effect her personality, the ability she has to enjoy herself and her own body and the effect what she does has on her desirability. i wonder what the guys reaction would have been to her if she wasn't trying to buy his affection and didn't seem quite so desperate. while we accuse everyone else of being surface maybe we are the ones who are surface. for me it brings up an issue that i think its important to consider. if we think we have to be with a guy who looks like a fantasy to validate ourselves and we estimate everyone else on what we feel they should look like do we really have the ground to stand on when we want people to take us and get to know us as we are?


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 11, 2011)

olwen said:


> I agree that Patti is responsible for setting up Robin with that jerk. He said he wasn't into bbws during the interview. He also said he was an actor then switched and said he was a plumber then waffled a little bit about it, so he basically is unemployed, and Patti should have rejected him for the mixer. It made sense for Robin to think he would be into her. And yeah, she was a ditz who looked like a clown in that makeup, but Patti could have taken her to a makeup artist, gotten her some new clothes, given her a session with a shrink or a body language expert and fixed her up like she does for her male clients. Instead Patti called her a plumpty dumpty or something like that, told the camera she was too shallow and unattractive to go after a 10 and that since she doesn't take care of herself she should find someone more equal and settle for a five. That's such bullshit. She's had some not quite tens as male clients before, and never told them to settle for a five. Patti hates to have women as clients, but it seems she hates fat women even more. What would she do if she had a millionaire FA who said he wanted to settle down with a bbw? Would she freak out and tell him he could do better? But when she was doing the interviews for the men for the mixer she expressed surprise that so many guys in NYC said they preferred a woman with curves. They all said they didn't care that Robin was a size 24 except for the actor/plumber and she put him in there anyway.
> 
> I love her show, but this attitude she has about fat women is making me dislike her and her show a little less. Her dating advice is usually good too. I'm just so disappointed.
> 
> As a fellow fattie, I feel bad for Robin, but as a person she's a hot mess and I have no sympathy for that. I hope she gets her personal life together.



well actually Patty said several times that the guy was a gold digger. he did not actually say he wasn't into BBWs at all but that he'd try it. personally i've dated a lot of guys who had never thought of BBWs before but ended up forever pro BBW because of the experience. i actually give the matchmaker fat credit because even though she had her own prejudices she didn't assume she would always be correct to the point that she wouldn't even give her client a choice. 

i think the responsibility was the fat woman's. he said many things to her straight out and i think she was intelligent enough to know what they meant and read the messages he sent. she just did not care. she can't blame anyone else for the personal decision she made. after all, he wasn't the only man there. i think its actually to Patty's credit that she sent the guy there anyway even if she didn't feel he was the right choice. after all she was fulfilling the wish of a fat woman and gave her the credit of feeling that she could make the right choice for herself. she didn't. that wasn't on the matchmaker it was on the fat woman herself. you can't blame people if they give you the choices you want and you are the one who blows it.

this is a prime reason why fat women shouldn't be on the excuse making trail for men. fat women need to expect the same behaviors and respect that thin women should. they need to project themselves as a woman worthy. if they don't thats something they need to work on.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jan 11, 2011)

The sad thing is that the show made the woman look like she was desperate. No matter whatever her take, it just shows that we as a society still cast aspersions and judge big women in a negative light. I heard about this episode on a sports radio show as well, again mentioning her as a sex starved big woman.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 11, 2011)

ssbbwlover2 said:


> The sad thing is that the show made the woman look like she was desperate. No matter whatever her take, it just shows that we as a society still cast aspersions and judge big women in a negative light. I heard about this episode on a sports radio show as well, again mentioning her as a sex starved big woman.



not disagreeing with what you say at all but playing devil's advocate, but what if she really is desperate though? and what if a lot of big women are giving that impression as well? if they aren't where is the stereotype coming from?


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2011)

At the beginning of the episode she asks him and he waffles then she asks him again if it was okay that she was a size 24 and the look on his face says it all. He was ready to walk out the door and she tells him you're going to the mixer, you're going to be my test for her in the hopes that he would reject her and then shame her into losing weight. That's not Robin's fault, that's Patti's fault. If you find that to be acceptable then okay. She's never put someone in the mixer who has said outright they wouldn't be attracted to the client. That's bullshit. That Robin didn't seem to care that he was an asshole was her fault, yes, but that he was there in the first place was on Patti. 

If a guy makes it clear he's not attracted to a fat woman then there's no point in trying to change his mind. Either he really isn't or he is and he is hiding, either way he should just stay away from fat women. There's no inbetween. If you are comfortable dealing with some guy who already is attracted to fat women and you think all they need is a little push, more power to ya.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 11, 2011)

olwen said:


> At the beginning of the episode she asks him and he waffles then she asks him again if it was okay that she was a size 24 and the look on his face says it all. He was ready to walk out the door and she tells him you're going to the mixer, you're going to be my test for her in the hopes that he would reject her and then shame her into losing weight. That's not Robin's fault, that's Patti's fault. If you find that to be acceptable then okay. She's never put someone in the mixer who has said outright they wouldn't be attracted to the client. That's bullshit. That Robin didn't seem to care that he was an asshole was her fault, yes, but that he was there in the first place was on Patti.
> 
> If a guy makes it clear he's not attracted to a fat woman then there's no point in trying to change his mind. Either he really isn't or he is and he is hiding, either way he should just stay away from fat women. There's no inbetween. If you are comfortable dealing with some guy who already is attracted to fat women and you think all they need is a little push, more power to ya.



no push, just an opportunity to live. none of us need to hide from real life or real choices. fat women don't need to be sheltered from themselves. they aren't intellectually retarded, just fat. initial sexual attraction is not always the whole story for everyone. sometimes we discover one. we all need a chance to explore rather than accept only the things we already think we know about ourselves and others. at their young age neither of them have a total lock on exactly what the real limits of their potential sexual attraction are at this stage. and certainly other people who are just observing from the peanut gallery can't be sure. at the very least, both of them might learn a lot by being allowed to make mistakes for themselves.


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> no push, just an opportunity to live. none of us need to hide from real life or real choices. fat women don't need to be sheltered from themselves. they aren't intellectually retarded, just fat. initial sexual attraction is not always the whole story for everyone. sometimes we discover one. we all need a chance to explore rather than accept only the things we already think we know about ourselves and others. at their young age neither of them have a total lock on exactly what the real limits of their potential sexual attraction are at this stage. and certainly other people who are just observing from the peanut gallery can't be sure. at the very least, both of them might learn a lot by being allowed to make mistakes for themselves.



I agree, people don't need to hide, but if someone is hiding or running, it's just not worth my time to help them find themselves. There's something to be said for people who already know where they are.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jan 11, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> not disagreeing with what you say at all but playing devil's advocate, but what if she really is desperate though? and what if a lot of big women are giving that impression as well? if they aren't where is the stereotype coming from?



Maybe some women are giving that vibe. However, it is very easy to follow that same line of thinking instead of portraying a different, more confident outlook. There probably was a lot of editing done to the show to create this image of a desperate big woman. Maybe that is her outlook, craving attention. We don't know right now. My only point was that the show played into the normal thinking about bigger women to the absurd level that it was being mentioned derisively on sports radio shows as just another example of a desperate big woman.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jan 12, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> She is embarrassing as a woman, fat or thin.



Totally! Botox for the dog???? WTF!


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 12, 2011)

Bafta1 said:


> Totally! Botox for the dog???? WTF!



Seriously...that's gotta be like....animal endangerment.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 12, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> Seriously...that's gotta be like....animal endangerment.



Please tell me her dog wasn't a Sharpei.

(Okay, horrible joke...I couldn't resist...)


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

ssbbwlover2 said:


> Maybe some women are giving that vibe. However, it is very easy to follow that same line of thinking instead of portraying a different, more confident outlook. There probably was a lot of editing done to the show to create this image of a desperate big woman. Maybe that is her outlook, craving attention. We don't know right now. My only point was that the show played into the normal thinking about bigger women to the absurd level that it was being mentioned derisively on sports radio shows as just another example of a desperate big woman.



No amount of basic editing could put the words: "I like assholes" into her mouth short of taking the footage to James Cameron to doctor. There isn't an editing trick to make her lean over to give that douchebag a hand job on command. Editing didn't make HER pay for the really expensive dinner. And editing didn't make it look like she was staring at him like a starving dog eyes a pork chop when she wasn't.

Editing can do a lot of things, but it relies on the footage that's available to paint any kind of story at all. And in a situation like this, it can only emphasize or de-emphasize what was already there.


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Please tell me her dog wasn't a Sharpei.
> 
> (Okay, horrible joke...I couldn't resist...)



I think it was a poodle. And in at least one clip, it seemed to really hate her to the point of trying to gnaw her hand off.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 12, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Please tell me her dog wasn't a Sharpei.
> 
> (Okay, horrible joke...I couldn't resist...)



Or a ma(face is)stiff


----------



## joswitch (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> No amount of basic editing could put the words: "I like assholes" into her mouth short of taking the footage to James Cameron to doctor. There isn't an editing trick to make her lean over to give that douchebag a hand job on command. Editing didn't make HER pay for the really expensive dinner. And editing didn't make it look like she was staring at him like a starving dog eyes a pork chop when she wasn't.
> 
> *snip*



I still haven't watched it, but from this^ description she sounds alright! 
*runsaway*


----------



## Bafta1 (Jan 12, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> Or a ma(face is)stiff



Oh dear .... :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> No amount of basic editing could put the words: "I like assholes" into her mouth short of taking the footage to James Cameron to doctor. There isn't an editing trick to make her lean over to give that douchebag a hand job on command. Editing didn't make HER pay for the really expensive dinner. And editing didn't make it look like she was staring at him like a starving dog eyes a pork chop when she wasn't.
> 
> Editing can do a lot of things, but it relies on the footage that's available to paint any kind of story at all. And in a situation like this, it can only emphasize or de-emphasize what was already there.



Why that whore.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> No amount of basic editing could put the words: "I like assholes" into her mouth short of taking the footage to James Cameron to doctor. There isn't an editing trick to make her lean over to give that douchebag a hand job on command. Editing didn't make HER pay for the really expensive dinner. And editing didn't make it look like she was staring at him like a starving dog eyes a pork chop when she wasn't.
> 
> Editing can do a lot of things, but it relies on the footage that's available to paint any kind of story at all. And in a situation like this, it can only emphasize or de-emphasize what was already there.


 
So she's shallow and isn't interested in suitable long-term prospects (such as, the ex-cop who showed an actual interest in her). So what? We don't have to agree with her choices in order to acknowledge that they are rational ones (maybe just not ones we'd make). Do you feel the same level of contempt for the ancient, wrinkled, wealthy men of the world who somehow manage to convince themselves that young, beautiful women want them for studly prowess as opposed to the attractive bulge of their checkbooks?

She's an attractive woman, she's wealthy, and chances are extremely good that she'll get exactly what she advertises for. I don't think it's fair for us -- generally speaking, not referring to anything you've said, Fish -- to claim that she's giving other women, particularly big women, a bad name or that she's insecure because she's fat. Seems to me, she knows what she wants: a handsome stud to service her. To that end: You go, fat girl. Take those millions you got from the TSA settlement and buy yourself all the arm candy you want.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> No amount of basic editing could put the words: "I like assholes" into her mouth short of taking the footage to James Cameron to doctor. There isn't an editing trick to make her lean over to give that douchebag a hand job on command. Editing didn't make HER pay for the really expensive dinner. And editing didn't make it look like she was staring at him like a starving dog eyes a pork chop when she wasn't.
> 
> Editing can do a lot of things, but it relies on the footage that's available to paint any kind of story at all. And in a situation like this, it can only emphasize or de-emphasize what was already there.



Agreed. Her words, behavior are indefensible. She put herself in that postion. The only thing is that there is a certain element of making things fit into a portrayal that is accepted as a societal norm. Unfortunately, there is no way to change it.


----------



## Jes (Jan 12, 2011)

I admit that I haven't watched this (and normally I hate when people like me comment) but look--the woman did what it took to get herself on the teev. And now, she has a platform to discuss what she did on the teev. If you're a (relative) unknown, there's no such thing as bad press. She's just getting her 15 min. of Warholian fame.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> And editing didn't make it look like she was staring at him like a starving dog eyes a pork chop when she wasn't.


 
Asshole or not, he was one fine looking specimen. Just sayin'.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 12, 2011)

Bafta1 said:


> Oh dear .... :doh:



Don't be jealous of my skills to make people laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 12, 2011)

Jes said:


> I admit that I haven't watched this (and normally I hate when people like me comment) but look--the woman did what it took to get herself on the teev. And now, she has a platform to discuss what she did on the teev. If you're a (relative) unknown, there's no such thing as bad press. She's just getting her 15 min. of Warholian fame.



This is a very interesting point.

I am still in the process of convincing Robin to come to Dims and explain her side, but in the interim, I want to elaborate on the point Jes made.

Let's assume that she did what she did to get on TV, which I also think she did back in 2008, when she ended up taking legal action against the TSA and Reagan National Airport Security. It got her some press (and I am thinking a fairly large settlement, hence the "millionaire" status). While some of you have called her loony, a few people have taken Jes's position that she is simply getting her 15 minutes of fame.

That brings me to Donna Simpson, which many of you have called loony as well. What if she's simply getting her 15 or 20 minutes in the sun, and financially benefitting from it? This community seems to take a more hostile attitude towards her than it does towards Ms. Kassner. Is it because she isn't Brandeis educated like Ms. Kassner? Perhaps it's because she comes from "US", and there's always this cloud of secrecy within our confines, like we shouldn't share who we are with the outside world? Is it because she's a webmodel? Is it personal with regard to Donna?

Just curious.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 12, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> This is a very interesting point.
> 
> I am still in the process of convincing Robin to come to Dims and explain her side, but in the interim, I want to elaborate on the point Jes made.
> 
> ...



Just on your last point, the millionaire lady isn't making her reputation by emphasizing her fatness - she just happens to be fat as she goes about doing all kinds of other wacky things. Donna's 15 minutes are based entirely on her size (and attendant claims about it, like being a feedee and wanting to be 1000 pounds). This puts a much more personal spin on it for this community.

(And I hope this so far interesting and basically civil thread doesn't now become a crazy Donna s*&tstorm.)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't follow the Donna things very closely but I'm pretty sure that she has said things like "she is speaking for the "community" and as part of the "community" I'd rather she not do that. It didn't seem to me that the millionaire was doing that. She was just pretty much an embarrassment to herself and again as I said before, many women behave this way, it was a shame they choose a big woman to show it. 



wrestlingguy said:


> This is a very interesting point.
> 
> I am still in the process of convincing Robin to come to Dims and explain her side, but in the interim, I want to elaborate on the point Jes made.
> 
> ...


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 12, 2011)

http://tv.gawker.com/5727530/millio...mpty-dumpty-kassner-responds-to-patti-stanger


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 12, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> This is a very interesting point.
> 
> I am still in the process of convincing Robin to come to Dims and explain her side, but in the interim, I want to elaborate on the point Jes made.
> 
> ...


 Not getting the connection:doh: and have been noticing the past year that a lotta folks use the word 'just' to maintain their stance-of-innocence...


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 12, 2011)

Karl Rove is fat, too, and I have no desire to invite him here to explain himself.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 12, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Karl Rove is fat, too, and I have no desire to invite him here to explain himself.


 LOL:blush: it was my post "Rove, He Weighed" that caused the necessity for Hyde Park:doh: to get spun off as a separate storm-dome.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 12, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Not getting the connection:doh: and have been noticing the past year that a lotta folks use the word 'just' to maintain their stance-of-innocence...


 No disrepect to Phil. We are facing major Cognitive Dissonance within the quote-unquote community about HAES vs Feeder/GainerFantasyLand and the mention of Donna Simpson has become a political dog-whistle. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog-whistle_politics
I DO NOT have the answer. I, okay, if we're going to use the word 'fraud' which I DID NOT... 'Cognitive Dissonance' is less accusatory than 'fraud'.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes time for a new Forum!!! The tastiest creamiest flame-iest Forum ever ever ever!! My name is Ned Sonntag and I endorsed this message, baby!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> the mention of Donna Simpson has become a political dog-whistle.



That's an understatement and a half. A massive chunk of this board is devoted to EXACTLY what Donna Simpson advertises herself as and yet she can't come in here as say as much as "the sky is blue" without getting shit for it.

So why does she get more venom than any other paysite model in here for doing the same thing they do? Is it because she's more successful at putting herself out there? Is it because she gets on talk shows and speaks for "the community"? Because if that's the case then why doesn't our dearly beloved Webmaster get any shit for HIS talk show appearances speaking for "the community"?


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

exile in thighville said:


> http://tv.gawker.com/5727530/millio...mpty-dumpty-kassner-responds-to-patti-stanger



_"I never said I wanted to have sex with him, they dubbed that in."_ Did they also _animate her lips_ so that they matched what she says they dubbed in? Bullshit.

_"They (the producers) were force feeding me alcohol."_ If they were "force feeding" her, that's criminal assault, isn't it? Bullshit. 

_"I ended up dating him for two months. We went on vacation together. Dana and John Bonjourno only went on two dates. They told them to kiss on camera. When they went out on real dates he didn't kiss her."_ Wait, did she go on their dates with them? I guess so from what she said in the interview.

_"I'm not superficial"_ She wanted to give a DOG BOTOX because it was getting older. _(Okay, that COULD have just been a joke shown without the beginning or the end of a conversation showing it was such.)_

You can do some amazing things with editing, but you simply can't do what she says was done, which was create _"a 100 percent work of fiction."_

Also, if she's mad at Patti for mocking her weight, I wonder how she feels about this interviewer labeling her "Plumpty Dumpty" in the articles fucking title?

Her answers in this interview seem to me to reinforce the image that was shown on TV. "They" did everything through manipulation and editing and she was faultless in the image she projected. Don't buy it.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 12, 2011)

LalaCity said:


> Karl Rove is fat, too, and I have no desire to invite him here to explain himself.


 
thank you.


----------



## Millionairessgirl (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is what I thought about my episode of the Millionaire Matchmaker. I think the show misrepresented me and edited me into someone I am not. What I want you guys to know is, as a plus size woman, you can live the life of your dreams, date plenty of great guys, be a successful businessperson and create your own path in life, no matter what the Patti Stangers of the world say. Live your best life right now. Don't put it off one more second or wait till you lose 10 pounds. Life your best life starting ASAP! Much love xoxo...Robin 

What was your reaction to the episode?

I knew it was going to be bad but did didn't know it was going to be that bad and a 100 percent work of fiction. They followed me for three weeks and spliced and diced the episode into what I wasn't. It was both misogynistic and against curvy women.

They told Luke to be nasty to me. They told him to be obnoxious, that was his role. I never said I wanted to have sex with him, they dubbed that in. I never offered him sex or a hand job. Me and Patti were talking about sex, and they dubbed that in to the middle of my date. I never bought him dinner (the date was comped on the boat) and never offered to give him money to start a business. What I said is that I own a successful PR firm so if he starts a business I could do publicity for him and make it successful. 

What happened with you and Luke?

I ended up dating him for two months. We went on vacation together. Dana and John Bonjourno only went on two dates. They told them to kiss on camera. When they went out on real dates he didn't kiss her.

What did you think of the show's portrayal of you?

The way they edited it, the message is if you are a curvy girl, theres no way in hell you can get a hot guy. That is so untrue! I'm not superficial, I've dated guys that are better looking than me and worse looking. I get guys all the time (as do you lovely voluptuous ladies) so the way they portrayed me as desperate, needy and trying to buy a hottie was perpetuating a bad stereotype and just plain untrue. 

Were you drunk during the episode?

They kept ordering me alcohol. They ordered the two bottles of pink champagne. They dubbed in the two drink maximum after the fact.

What did you think of Patti's visible distaste about your figure?

I thought it was horrible. Patti was a plus size girl less than a year ago. She's not exactly the hottest thing since sliced bread. The thing is I want women to know, if you're curvy and voluptuous you can get the hot guy, live the life of your dreams, be successful. I know I'm overweight, its not that I'm in fantasy-land and I don't know that, but there are men out there who l love plus size women, real boobs, real hips.

A lot of the women on the show are silicone stick figures. I am not for everyone but I find very masculine men don't love women who have the bodytype of little boys. They love hips and curves!

She is really tougher on women. This whole season she's just been bashing women, she thinks if shes tough on women she gets better ratings. How much can you watch her insult us?

She thought I was an easy target. I gave her plenty of fun material with my whole pink Hello Kitty lifestyle that she didn't have to call me names. Say I shop at Lane Bryant or that Lane Bryant should find me a boyfriend? I shop at Bloomingdales!! She acted like she was in shock that men at the interview said they preferred curves. She wants to say men would never love a curvy woman, but she's sadly mistaken.

Do you think it would have been different had you been an overweight millionaire not millionairess?

She's had a bunch of larger men (like Jason Davis) and she doesn't make it an issue at all. She certainly doesn't call them names, she doesn't question the ability of a chubby man to get a hot girl. I have a cool personality, I have a lot to bring to the table. I'm a plus size girl but not unattractive. I don't lack a dating life. I'm not going to let Patti Stanger determine my self worth because who is Patti Stanger?

http://blogcritics.org/culture/article/interview-millionairess-robin-kassner-ceo-of/


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> That's an understatement and a half. A massive chunk of this board is devoted to EXACTLY what Donna Simpson advertises herself as and yet she can't come in here as say as much as "the sky is blue" without getting shit for it.
> 
> So why does she get more venom than any other paysite model in here for doing the same thing they do? Is it because she's more successful at putting herself out there? Is it because she gets on talk shows and speaks for "the community"? Because if that's the case then why doesn't our dearly beloved Webmaster get any shit for HIS talk show appearances speaking for "the community"?


 Why hasn't she been on THE SIMPSONS yet?:doh:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 12, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> thank you.
> 
> <<<<<edited for forum guidelines>>>>>>>.


 
This is precisely the reason that I avoid posting these days. 

People in this forum judged someone based on a TV show. The player in the show seemed anxious to explain her side of the story to whoever would listen. There are already links to interviews where she did just that, but nothing here, where you have been judge, jury and executioner. NO ONE said she owed anyone an explanation for anything. 
NO ONE.

I just thought it might be nice to have someone actually engage in productive dialogue both ways, for everyone's benefit. God forbid that happens in Dimensions anymore.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2011)

I do care what she has to say. Pay no attention to that shit, Phil. I can believe that they edited and spliced a lot to make her look bad and would like to hear her side.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 12, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> This is precisely the reason that I avoid posting these days.
> 
> People in this forum judged someone based on a TV show. The player in the show seemed anxious to explain her side of the story to whoever would listen. There are already links to interviews where she did just that, but nothing here, where you have been judge, jury and executioner. NO ONE said she owed anyone an explanation for anything.
> NO ONE.
> ...


 
How is this productive?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I do care what she has to say. Pay no attention to that shit, Phil. I can believe that they edited and spliced a lot to make her look bad and would like to hear her side.



Elaine, just a quick note. I spoke with her online, and she's told me that she's already responded here, but I'm thinking because she's new to the forums, her post will be moderated.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 12, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> How is this productive?



My post, or her responding in this forum?

If it's her responding, I believe I've already explained that, and there's at least one person not dead from the neck up (Elaine) who agrees.

If it's about my post, it wasn't meant to be productive to you, and it didn't matter to me if you thought it was. I knew my point would be wasted on you, so it was meant for those who actually think about fat acceptance issues, and not who the hot guy is in the new Narnia movie.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 12, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I think she was high in that clip. Dead serious.
> 
> Neither one of them was terribly bright, but man...
> 
> ...



LMAO maybe her parents were rich and she inherited the money.LOL


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 12, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> My post, or her responding in this forum?
> 
> If it's her responding, I believe I've already explained that, and there's at least one person not dead from the neck up (Elaine) who agrees.
> 
> If it's about my post, it wasn't meant to be productive to you, and it didn't matter to me if you thought it was. I knew my point would be wasted on you, so it was meant for those who actually think about fat acceptance issues, and not who the hot guy is in the new Narnia movie.



No, that is not productive at all. 

And dont be hatin on Ben Barnes. He doesn't have anything to do with this.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 12, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> This is precisely the reason that I avoid posting these days.
> 
> People in this forum judged someone based on a TV show. The player in the show seemed anxious to explain her side of the story to whoever would listen. There are already links to interviews where she did just that, but nothing here, where you have been judge, jury and executioner. NO ONE said she owed anyone an explanation for anything.
> NO ONE.
> ...


 
I'd like to know what she has to say, but not because I think she owes any kind of explanation. I'm just flat-out curious (nosy). Also, I believe that it is altogether plausible that a lot of selective editing was done. Doubtful that it was completely misleading, given that she made so many comments that a reasonable person could interpret as, kindly, rather vapid and shallow. But did they edit for drama, with the intent of making the fat girl look desperate and even more ridiculous than she otherwise would have? Probably. I'd bet a wad 'o cash on it, if I had the cash to spare.

P.S. Will pimp myself for wads 'o cash.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2011)

Please check out post #88 in this thread.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 12, 2011)

HMM, I get that thing can be dubbed and changed and I get that drinks can be flying but there is such thing as free will. You said you knew that it was going to be bad but not as bad as it came out. Maybe that should have been your red flag to end the disaster before it even happened. 

My question would be, what on earth possessed you to agree to do this show even after all the red flags?




Millionairessgirl said:


> Here is what I thought about my episode of the Millionaire Matchmaker. I think the show misrepresented me and edited me into someone I am not. What I want you guys to know is, as a plus size woman, you can live the life of your dreams, date plenty of great guys, be a successful businessperson and create your own path in life, no matter what the Patti Stangers of the world say. Live your best life right now. Don't put it off one more second or wait till you lose 10 pounds. Life your best life starting ASAP! Much love xoxo...Robin
> 
> What was your reaction to the episode?
> 
> ...


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 12, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> HMM, I get that thing can be dubbed and changed and I get that drinks can be flying but there is such thing as free will. You said you knew that it was going to be bad but not as bad as it came out. Maybe that should have been your red flag to end the disaster before it even happened.
> 
> My question would be, what on earth possessed you to agree to do this show even after all the red flags?



yea all that. this is me not showing any sympathy.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 12, 2011)

This isn't the first time and nor while it be the last that a tv show has been edited in a way to sensationalize and mock a fat person. God forbid they actually tell the truth about us. Thank you, Phil, for getting her to post her side here, somehow I'm not surprised by what happened behind the scenes.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 12, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> *snip*
> 
> My question would be, what on earth possessed you to agree to do this show even after all the red flags?



^Maybe she thought it'd be fun? or to get teh fame?
Does it really matter?

Come on peeps it was a TV show. The lady didn't skin puppies alive for a coat (or something).


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 12, 2011)

Exactly, does it really matter? 

I am allowed to have an opinion on it even if people think Im wrong. She is smart and sucsessful now maybe even more so, but at what cost? Does she really care ... not a bit Ill bet. People are talking and all is right in the world.



joswitch said:


> ^Maybe she thought it'd be fun? or to get teh fame?Does it really matter?


----------



## toni (Jan 12, 2011)

I love women like her. They make me look so much better.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 12, 2011)

Aint that the truth !!


toni said:


> I love women like her. They make me look so much better.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> No amount of basic editing could put the words: "I like assholes" into her mouth short of taking the footage to James Cameron to doctor. There isn't an editing trick to make her lean over to give that douchebag a hand job on command. Editing didn't make HER pay for the really expensive dinner. And editing didn't make it look like she was staring at him like a starving dog eyes a pork chop when she wasn't.
> 
> Editing can do a lot of things, but it relies on the footage that's available to paint any kind of story at all. And in a situation like this, it can only emphasize or de-emphasize what was already there.



exactly this


----------



## Fish (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm sure she got paid to be on the show AND every viewer now knows her business' name. And on top of that, she can namedrop the show on her resume of "achievements".

And again, editing can only use the material available and can't create a story out of thin air. THIS is not what happened on "Millionaire Matchmaker".


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2011)

olwen said:


> I agree, people don't need to hide, but if someone is hiding or running, it's just not worth my time to help them find themselves. There's something to be said for people who already know where they are.



i agree with that 100%. i personally don't have patience to help anyone find themselves either. but if i meet someone who happens to be attracted to me as an individual i never close the door unless they do something stupid.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> I'm sure she got paid to be on the show AND every viewer now knows her business' name. And on top of that, she can namedrop the show on her resume of "achievements".
> 
> And again, editing can only use the material available and can't create a story out of thin air. THIS is not what happened on "Millionaire Matchmaker".



absolutely. this a a goldmine for a publicist. so the entire thing could be an act. remind you of anybody we know who is fat,makes lots of money and is very upsetting to people?

i'm really so tired of people acting like fat women are all dumb helpless circus freak victims. they aren't. a lot know exactly what they are doing including using people's prejudices against them consciously for their own benefit. smart and savvy doesn't stop at size 16.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 12, 2011)

Didn't watch the episode, even though I have seen other episodes of that show. MM is 100% about the ' entertainment '/trainwreck. I have seen Patti S mock people for a host of reasons. Mocking a fat person isn't at all OK...but why there is surprise, considering the show...hmmmmm.

" Real boobs...real hips ", " silicone stick figures ", " bodytype of little boys ", " she's not the hottest thing ", " I'm a plus size girl _but_ not unattractive ".

Eh...meh. 

I hate that there is yet more mocking of fat women for all to see and hear, and to that bullshit I feel the punch to the gut...but I can't say I care at all about this particular woman who just happens to be fat.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 12, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't know maybe it's just me but I don't see any fire here. I couldn't watch this at work so I waited till I got home. I got my Kleenex on one side and a bottle of hard liquor on the other. I was thinking I would be as outraged and dismayed as everybody else but all I saw was a giddy tipsy woman who wants to have sex with a muscled goon who talks with a greasy chicken bone hanging from his mouth. Desperate? Meh, maybe. Horny as fcuk? Definitley. Maybe you don't like her and that's fine but I think she's just a party girl who wants to have sex and she's using her status to get it. Good for her, I hope it worked. His skills probably aren't worth a Maserati though. Send him a Thank You card and tell him he'll go far with in his waitstaff service idea.



One of those moment where you wake up the next morning and go "wth was I thinking?" I've done that


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 12, 2011)

Considering the $$$$ fees- hopefully those members with less than wonderful experiences were able to freeze their accounts 

_Men (the money makers) must pay fees in order to join the exclusive matchmaking club._ *The memberships start at $25,000* _, and go up from there based on add-ons. There are additional fees to have Patti as your matchmaker, to have the Millionaire Club give you a make-over, and numerous other add-ons.
For $25,000, the Millionaire's club will give you: 
 One year of unlimited dating nationally throughout the US/Canada
 1 hour date coaching session with the dating coach in your area
 1 hour relationship counseling session with the relationship counselor in your area
 1 hour image consulting session with the image consultant in your area
 1 hour hypnotherapy session with the hypnotherapist in your area
 2 month freeze (you can put your membership on hold up to 2 months if you meet a match .)_

*Source*
Millionaire Matchmaker


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Considering the $$$$ fees- hopefully those members with less than wonderful experiences were able to freeze their accounts
> 
> _Men (the money makers) must pay fees in order to join the exclusive matchmaking club._ *The memberships start at $25,000* _, and go up from there based on add-ons. There are additional fees to have Patti as your matchmaker, to have the Millionaire Club give you a make-over, and numerous other add-ons.
> For $25,000, the Millionaire's club will give you:
> ...



i doubt the people on the show actually paid a fee. they're just there to sucker in other customers.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't read all the posts but heres my take...

This chick doesn't represent me just because she's fat and so am I. Just like the dumb blonde on TV doesn't represent blondes everywhere just because they have the same hair color. As far as I'm concerned she's just another 15 minute-er. Let her have her moment but she doesn't speak for me. Heck, I don't think she speaks for herself since she's so misinterpreted.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty sure I have seen, in small print, that the millionaires on the show pay...zero dollars.

entertainment/trainwreck




but not a very entertaining trainwreck, dammit!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> I'm sure she got paid to be on the show AND every viewer now knows her business' name. And on top of that, she can namedrop the show on her resume of "achievements".
> 
> And again, editing can only use the material available and can't create a story out of thin air. THIS is not what happened on "Millionaire Matchmaker".





superodalisque said:


> i doubt the people on the show actually paid a fee. they're just there to sucker in other customers.



You might have something there ... you wonder on the types that do get suckered in.... Also this show is no differtent than other similair shows (Love Connection - Blind Date etc.) with a few twist added in


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish said:


> I'm sure she got paid to be on the show AND every viewer now knows her business' name. And on top of that, she can namedrop the show on her resume of "achievements".
> 
> And again, editing can only use the material available and can't create a story out of thin air. THIS is not what happened on "Millionaire Matchmaker".



And the Noble Luke ... not even worthy enough to do a Planet Fitness  promo....


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Take your pick... Powerlifters, Weightlifters, Pro Wrestlers ( think John Cena, Ivan Putski and Stan Hansen) , Football Players to name a few



I mean like...one for me personally lol


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2011)

TheIceManVer2.0 said:


> oh, and this martial arts/weightlifter LOVES him some juicy goodness...



and where is the pic in the profile for us to drool over? lol


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i doubt the people on the show actually paid a fee. they're just there to sucker in other customers.



If you read the fine print at the end of each episode, it does say that the services offered the millionaires were done gratis...so nope. Any millionaire that is on the show, doesnt pay for it.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2011)

wrestlingguy said:


> This is a very interesting point.
> 
> I am still in the process of convincing Robin to come to Dims and explain her side, but in the interim, I want to elaborate on the point Jes made.
> 
> ...



maybe its because she says the same kinds of things other web models say but she is one of the very few who can actually support herself with it?


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2011)

Ned Sonntag said:


> No disrepect to Phil. We are facing major Cognitive Dissonance within the quote-unquote community about HAES vs Feeder/GainerFantasyLand and the mention of Donna Simpson has become a political dog-whistle. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog-whistle_politics
> I DO NOT have the answer. I, okay, if we're going to use the word 'fraud' which I DID NOT... 'Cognitive Dissonance' is less accusatory than 'fraud'.



no thats not it. she was also flamed by many feeders and gainers. it had nothing to do with her personally being a feedee. she never said anything in public that hadn't been said on dims by many others, even those who opposed her. maybe its just that she held up a mirror a lot of people didn't want to look into in the mass media. i don't think it would have been any different, if as Phil alluded to, she had gone to Brandeis. i think it just made it hard for people to pretend anymore that they appear to be any cooler than anyone else engaged in the act to the general public. its easier to blame someone for making you appear strange than it is to give yourself the credit of being able to be perceived that way all on your own. she was just a scapegoat for people who don't want to face the fact that the public is prejudiced against them because they don't like what they do and not because of someone else. if they put themselves and their lifestyle out publicly they would have gotten the very same reaction. but its much easier pretend its somehow just Donna.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 12, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I haven't read all the posts but heres my take...
> 
> This chick doesn't represent me just because she's fat and so am I. Just like the dumb blonde on TV doesn't represent blondes everywhere just because they have the same hair color. As far as I'm concerned she's just another 15 minute-er. Let her have her moment but she doesn't speak for me. Heck, I don't think she speaks for herself since she's so misinterpreted.



I got edited! That might be a first for me. I'm oddly honored. Are we not allowed to say the F word any more?


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 12, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I got edited! That might be a first for me. I'm oddly honored. Are we not allowed to say the F word any more?



I feel like I say it a lot and I don't think they've ever been edited.



Fuck.

Eta: neverfucking mind haha. Totes get edited.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 12, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I mean like...one for me personally lol




*R*owan;
I have faith that you'll snag that Bodybuilder/Weightlifting/Powerlifting admirer all your own.. 


NancyGirl74 said:


> I got edited! That might be a first for me. I'm oddly honored. Are we not allowed to say the F word any more?



*N*ancy: you know the NFL and most sport threads on DIMS are curse free zones .. also add Hyde Park :happy:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 13, 2011)

Fish said:


> Did they also _animate her lips_ so that they matched what she says they dubbed in? Bullshit.



wowxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shosh (Jan 13, 2011)

Shosh said:


> I thought people would be tired of these type of "reality" shows, which are in fact fake and staged.



Told you it was fake and staged. Now we hear as much directly from the horses mouth so to speak.

I feel sorry for Robin for all that she has been put through.

I also think it is harsh that some people feel that they can judge her. Like you are perfect. Yeah right.

Maybe people will be more discerning about what they choose to watch.


----------



## joswitch (Jan 13, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Considering the $$$$ fees- hopefully those members with less than wonderful experiences were able to freeze their accounts
> 
> _Men (the money makers) must pay fees in order to join the exclusive matchmaking club._ *The memberships start at $25,000* _, and go up from there based on add-ons. There are additional fees to have Patti as your matchmaker, to have the Millionaire Club give you a make-over, and numerous other add-ons.
> For $25,000, the Millionaire's club will give you:
> ...



Cos millionaires have such a hard time dating that they need clunky "coaching". Also I make that about $6,000 per hour for services. Nice money if you can get it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 13, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> I feel like I say it a lot and I don't think they've ever been edited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tonynyc said:


> *N*ancy: you know the NFL and most sport threads on DIMS are curse free zones .. also add Hyde Park :happy:



The funning thing is I never swear. Maybe a "damn" here and there but the F-bomb? I _never_ use it! When I finally drop the bomb it gets swept away before impact. Fuck it...Who gives a fuck, anyway. 



Shosh said:


> I feel sorry for Robin for all that she has been put through. *snipped*



I don't feel sorry for her because unless they held a gun to her head and said, "You must say these things" she wasn't forced to do anything. She made a choice. She might regret that choice and feel the need to backpedal to justify her actions but in no way was she forced to do or say those things. We all do and say things we regret later. If that's the case then yes, I can be sorry for that. Otherwise, anyone who goes on "reality" TV and walks away looking bad these days should not be shocked. Every other week someone is on some sort of news show professing their ignorance about how TV editors, producers, directors, or whoever misled them into a false self portrayal. If people don't get that by now and still decide to give it a go than I say, "Oh well...Live and let learn." Clearly they can't be taught by the actions of others. Go ahead, try it for yourself. If you're lucky you'll have success. If not you'll be just another Millionaire Fat Girl trying to explain away why you look like a fool on TV. While I know it seems unsympathetic of me...I just don't feel sorry for people who do something deliberately foolish and then try to explain away the consequences by blaming others for their actions. You made the mistake. Own it. You might get a little more respect if you do.


----------



## toni (Jan 13, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Told you it was fake and staged. Now we hear as much directly from the horses mouth so to speak.
> 
> I feel sorry for Robin for all that she has been put through.
> 
> ...



We aren't judging her. We are judging what she put in front of us on national television. No one made her go on that show, no one made her say she was thinking of giving her dog botox, no one made her offer to buy that dude a car because he was hot. That was all her. I don't feel bad for her. Fat or skinny, she acted like an ass on TV. It is okay to discuss every other annoying person on TV. Why not her?

Her reasoning behind going on the show doesn't matter to me. I think instead of giving her a forum to explain herself, we should explain to her that she played right into the stereotype we are all trying to change. Fat women are dumb, easy, frumpy and desperate. We need to let her know she did every fat woman a disservice by playing that role and not using her 15 minutes in the limelight to come off as a smart, fat, confident, business woman.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 13, 2011)

Cant Rep you but its so true. This could be any person but it wasn't it was her and she happily played into what was a perfect example of what many people think of "fat girls" in general. How is this about acceptance, or helping fat people. 

She went on the show to be part of a "SHOW" and she was. She was made to look like an ass and she basically said that she knew that it was going to happen but she did it anyway. 

As I said before and Nancy said something similar, there is such thing as free will no one put a gun to her head. You put yourself out there for the world to see.. Guess what, people are going to judge you. 

I really don't get the importance of her having to post here to explain herself. The explanation hasn't done anything to make me see her in a better light. 

I don't know how disagreeing on something like this would make people lash out, its ok for for grown people to disagree and still be friends, its called being an adult. 



toni said:


> We aren't judging her. We are judging what she put in front of us on national television. No one made her go on that show, no one made her say she was thinking of giving her dog botox, no one made her offer to buy that dude a car because he was hot. That was all her. I don't feel bad for her. Fat or skinny, she acted like an ass on TV. It is okay to discuss every other annoying person on TV. Why not her?
> 
> Her reasoning behind going on the show doesn't matter to me. I think instead of giving her a forum to explain herself, we should explain to her that she played right into the stereotype we are all trying to change. Fat women are dumb, easy, frumpy and desperate. We need to let her know she did every fat woman a disservice by playing that role and not using her 15 minutes in the limelight to come off as a smart, fat, confident, business woman.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I haven't read all the posts but heres my take...
> 
> This chick doesn't represent me just because she's fat and so am I. Just like the dumb blonde on TV doesn't represent blondes everywhere just because they have the same hair color. As far as I'm concerned she's just another 15 minute-er. Let her have her moment but she doesn't speak for me. Heck, I don't think she speaks for herself since she's so misinterpreted.



A agree. It just seems like every time a fat person does something we all jump up and go, "ME ME ME!?!?!!" Unless it's something good of course. Go ahead and judge her behavior but truthfully, it's not different than anything you would see on 'Jersey Shore' or what I've seen on a night on the town in Boston: A party girl who's out to have a good time and says outrageous things to attract attention to herself and get a guy to remember her. If you've never flashed your boobs in NOLA you don't know what you're missing, 'cause of course only fat people do this kind of thing - or they're not allowed because they're fat. The same old saw. 

As far as the whole thing being a cruel set up via the network, I don't know about that. It may or may not be true but I hear stuff like that coming from SO many reality TV walking-disasters that nothing would surprise me. It certainly doesn't make me want to be on one. Do you know anyone who's been on a reality TV show who has anything positive to say about their portrayal? I don't know what the story is there but I don't think that makes much difference in the big picture anyway. Her existance and stupidity isn't about us. Did she get on TV and SAY, "I am fat and I represent fat people,"? That chick Patty or whatever her name is seems to be the only person fostering hate speech and stereotypes if one is inclined to even find weight in what she says.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 13, 2011)

Millionairessgirl said:


> Here is what I thought about my episode of the Millionaire Matchmaker. I think the show misrepresented me and edited me into someone I am not. What I want you guys to know is, as a plus size woman, you can live the life of your dreams, date plenty of great guys, be a successful businessperson and create your own path in life, no matter what the Patti Stangers of the world say. Live your best life right now. Don't put it off one more second or wait till you lose 10 pounds. Life your best life starting ASAP! Much love xoxo...Robin
> 
> What was your reaction to the episode?
> 
> ...



It is unfortunate that the following circumstances that you describe above, coupled with other things [including Patti Stangers' usually nastiness toward anything that she doesn't like] made an episode that people felt so compelled to attack you for on a personal level. As if it is your responsibility to bear the weight of everyone else's projected feelings about size acceptance or whatever euphamism you want to use. 

Although, I have to wonder what would make someone such as yourself inclined to even appear on Patti's show. She has no problem pimping out larger men, but she is constantly ridiculing women for their size - if one has ever watched an episode [as i must admit, during my unemployment, have had the pleasure of several hours of boredom and nothing to fill it], there are several episodes where Patti turns down girls during the interview process bc they are "too fat" or "chunky". 

Perhaps Patti should be the one to apologize and she should feature plus size people more often and without the snarkiness - i mean, as if we don't know we are fat and need to be reminded.

Hopefully, people will give you the benefit of the doubt regarding the circumstances that were somewhat beyond your control and I wish you luck in love and success in the future!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 13, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The funning thing is I never swear. Maybe a "damn" here and there but the F-bomb? I _never_ use it! When I finally drop the bomb it gets swept away before impact. Fuck it...Who gives a fuck, anyway.
> 
> *...anyone who goes on "reality" TV and walks away looking bad these days should not be shocked. *



And the say WWE is the best in sports entertainment and heck if it wasn't a train wreck .... who would give a shit 

And by the way you've restored my faith in humanity with the F-Bomb- I love it when BBW curse... :wubu:

Now those Jets better do the fucking job in New England and win the game


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> And the say WWE is the best in sports entertainment and heck if it wasn't a train wreck .... who would give a shit
> 
> And by the way you've restored my faith in humanity with the F-Bomb- I love it when BBW curse... :wubu:
> 
> *Now those Jets better do the fucking job in New England and win the game*



*takes deep breath* ~!!!BLASPHEMY!!!!~

*runs over to the NFL thread*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 13, 2011)

gobettiepurple said:


> It is unfortunate that the following circumstances that you describe above, coupled with other things [including Patti Stangers' usually nastiness toward anything that she doesn't like] made an episode that people felt so compelled to attack you for on a personal level. As if it is your responsibility to bear the weight of everyone else's projected feelings about size acceptance or whatever euphamism you want to use.
> 
> Although, I have to wonder what would make someone such as yourself inclined to even appear on Patti's show. She has no problem pimping out larger men, but she is constantly ridiculing women for their size - if one has ever watched an episode [as i must admit, during my unemployment, have had the pleasure of several hours of boredom and nothing to fill it], there are several episodes where Patti turns down girls during the interview process bc they are "too fat" or "chunky".
> 
> ...



I agree. I'm afraid you fell victim to the same old bait and switch scheme that many other fat people in this community have experienced. The same thing was done to my dear friend Deeds last year when she in good faith agreed to appear on a reality TV show. They befriended and followed her and her friends around only to portray them in the worst possible way in the end. It was a disappointment. Eight times out of ten this is what happens making us all leery when being approached by television people who come here all the time trolling for people to appear on their shows. The red flag is when they make you sign a piece of paper that innocently gives them the power to characterize you any way that's profitable to them with no threat of legal action. I think you have the right idea though. Who the hell is this Patti person? Deeds managed to survive her encounter and is doing well despite the actions of that unscrupulous network and so will you.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 13, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> So she's shallow and isn't interested in suitable long-term prospects (such as, the ex-cop who showed an actual interest in her). So what? We don't have to agree with her choices in order to acknowledge that they are rational ones (maybe just not ones we'd make). Do you feel the same level of contempt for the ancient, wrinkled, wealthy men of the world who somehow manage to convince themselves that young, beautiful women want them for studly prowess as opposed to the attractive bulge of their checkbooks?
> 
> She's an attractive woman, she's wealthy, and chances are extremely good that she'll get exactly what she advertises for. I don't think it's fair for us -- generally speaking, not referring to anything you've said, Fish -- to claim that she's giving other women, particularly big women, a bad name or that she's insecure because she's fat. Seems to me, she knows what she wants: a handsome stud to service her. To that end: You go, fat girl. Take those millions you got from the TSA settlement and buy yourself all the arm candy you want.


I haven't read through this whole thread yet, but this was sort of my take on it too. If anything, she reminded me more of other young, shallow female millionaires, like Paris Hilton, than of some stereotype of a desperate fat woman. I also thought that it was pretty straightforward, she's shallow, he's shallow and the interaction between them went accordingly. He knew she wanted sex and she knew he wanted money and it really didn't seem any more complicated than that. But I don't watch the show and so I have no idea what this Patti person's take on women or fat women is in general.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 14, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I haven't read through this whole thread yet, but this was sort of my take on it too. If anything, she reminded me more of other young, shallow female millionaires, like Paris Hilton, than of some stereotype of a desperate fat woman. I also thought that it was pretty straightforward, she's shallow, he's shallow and the interaction between them went accordingly. He knew she wanted sex and she knew he wanted money and it really didn't seem any more complicated than that. But I don't watch the show and so I have no idea what this Patti person's take on women or fat women is in general.



In response, I think it is safe to say that patti stanger [sp?] is anti-fat women, and whether or not she is anti-fat men is debatable. however, the problem I now have with the show is that they are really just a prostitution ring, because if we are exchanging money for sex. 

why, then, as a premise for her show, is patti always talking about her show as "monogamy first" and how she has class and never condones the sort of lecherous behavior of typical dating service, i.e, creating the opportunity for booty calls. I mean, the millionaires on the show do get the service gratis, but its doesn't bode well for her actual clients that are, in reality, looking for decent people, and not "gold digging" bitches of the male or female perspective. based on her show and its antics, I have to wonder how patti stanger has any success and why people would actually use her services.

I stopped watching her show for that exact reason - Patti is annoying and she doesn't stand up for anything accept free publicity and making a buck, while pretending to be upholding a virtuous ideal of creating lasting love bonds. If you are selling sex, then sell it, don't put a bow and some rougue on it and call it something else.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 15, 2011)

gobettiepurple said:


> In response, I think it is safe to say that patti stanger [sp?] is anti-fat women, and whether or not she is anti-fat men is debatable. however, the problem I now have with the show is that they are really just a prostitution ring, because if we are exchanging money for sex.
> 
> why, then, as a premise for her show, is patti always talking about her show as "monogamy first" and how she has class and never condones the sort of lecherous behavior of typical dating service, i.e, creating the opportunity for booty calls. I mean, the millionaires on the show do get the service gratis, but its doesn't bode well for her actual clients that are, in reality, looking for decent people, and not "gold digging" bitches of the male or female perspective. based on her show and its antics, I have to wonder how patti stanger has any success and why people would actually use her services.
> 
> I stopped watching her show for that exact reason - Patti is annoying and she doesn't stand up for anything accept free publicity and making a buck, while pretending to be upholding a virtuous ideal of creating lasting love bonds. If you are selling sex, then sell it, don't put a bow and some rougue on it and call it something else.



i'm not so sure that catering to people's preferences is prostitution. its what the people she introduces do with the opportunity that counts. when a friend intros a friend to someone she thinks they'll like is she pimping them out? beyond her own judgment and advice what else is a businesswoman to do? i think its too much responsibility to lay on somebody else for the thing the participants are personally responsible for--their reaction to a situation. if they can only deal with another human being only on a sexual level no wonder they need professional advice. they might be more in need of a psychologist than a matchmaker though.

i personally agree that monogamy is important to making the kinds of bonds necessary in a long termed relationship. i think it keeps out all of the unnecessary distractions from people actually getting to know each other and keeps situations from becoming a perpetual impersonal meat market. but does that mean people are asexual? IMO i think thats the main problem people are often having making matches. its an all or none proposition and people forget the fun of delayed gratification. and yes relationships can actually be fun and sexy -- hopefully. but i really wonder how it is a matchmakers responsibility if the people she introduces go over some imaginary respect line. actually thats why they have to pay her. they've been down the same road and maybe they need someone to be blunt and say what needs to be said for a change. after all people with cash get catered to all of the time on a personal level. no wonder so many become so socially inept. so i guess maybe the train wrecks are good advertising since they give the matchmaker the chance to show that she will go there. sometimes people are just looking to pay someone with the balls to actually do it.

not personally aimed at you but just thinking out loud: i find it interesting that anytime something happens that makes a fat person or other fat people by extension look bad it always seems important that someone else totally not responsible for the actions seems to become an open target. its as though fat people aren't capable of making their own choices and sometimes even a mistake. IMO i think it might be a good idea to watch the tendency we can have sometimes to make the skinny the bad guy as a distraction.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jan 15, 2011)

superodalisque said:


> i'm not so sure that catering to people's preferences is prostitution. {QUOTE]
> 
> thats not what I said at all . . . if you watched the show as much as I did, then you would understand what references I was making. Patti Stanger is a hypocrite . . . that's my point, because she preteaches "no sex before monogamy" and yet what Robin says in her defense of her actions on the show prove that Patti Stanger isn't all that she appears to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 15, 2011)

gobettiepurple said:


> superodalisque said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not so sure that catering to people's preferences is prostitution. {QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jello404 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is all kinds of embarrassing and degrading.
I honestly believe that she was high out of her mind.Slured speech, dilated pupils.
Im just shocked right now..I cant believe she degraded herself like that and that guy was like hey if ur going to go out like that Im game. SMDH.She really needs help.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 16, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> I think she was high in that clip. Dead serious.
> 
> Neither one of them was terribly bright, but man...
> 
> ...



The makeup and the Jaws like smile were totally scary, but it seems most of the millionaires have problems interacting with people in a social setting...hence they need to be setup on dates..lol. I ended up catching the clip on E!'s The Soup. 

On a side note....I love's me some Hillel Presser. He was the only BHM on the show...I think.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 16, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> On a side note....I love's me some Hillel Presser. He was the only BHM on the show...I think.



He was "meh." Not big enough for my personal tastes.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 19, 2011)

I watched the show over the weekend and I know there's crap editing and such in "reality shows."

Robin did come across a little shallow and dippy but at least she wasn't mean. That Patti woman and her staff are mean. "Plumpty dumpty"!?!?!? That was a cunty dumpty thing to say.

Everyone could have conducted themselves better but whatevs, that isn't why we watch Junk TeeVee is it?

I wish Robin the best and I hope Patti and her flunkies lose their shit attitude toward people of size.


----------



## collared Princess (Jan 20, 2011)

I can say that I know personally how the media/ shows interviews love their ratings..I belive all that Robin said...The media has made me who Iam now and everyone believes every word..no one wants to hear reality because it's boring..The reality is the media does what they want with you


----------



## mossystate (Jan 20, 2011)

People cannot have it both ways, especially when they continue going back to a cesspool ( even a low-rent entertaining cesspool ) of a watering hole. 
It's not as if that watering hole is absolutely needed to survive, at least not in ways not totally attached to ego. 

Oh, and I think Robin showed some real meaness in her post here...just not directed at fat women. Again...eh..meh...wah. She should get a job with Patty.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2011)

Another interview with Robin Krassner on her business etc.

I think she got played just like most reality tv 'contestants'


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 22, 2011)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> She really is that spacey and superficial in real life. It's sickened me that she went on that reality show when she barely pays her bills in real life and has a company worth nothing.



I kinda figured this from the caliber of the website that was up- I had a really hard time imagining professional work and looking at it.



Surlysomething said:


> I think she got played just like most reality tv 'contestants'



At least she admitted she should have picked the cop...


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 22, 2011)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I know I haven't posted on here in awhile, but I just wanted to say that I was in some way involved with her company (obvi want to protect my identity) but her PR firm is nothing short of a scam. No employees, dropped clients like flies, etc. I actually witnessed her avoid a client for three days straight, not taking his calls because she was scared to tell him that she hadn't done work for him. She hires "hot young" interns to basically hang around with, and they do all of the work.
> 
> I believe she had some sort of brain damage arising from an airport scuffle a few years back. She really is that spacey and superficial in real life. It's sickened me that she went on that reality show when she barely pays her bills in real life and has a company worth nothing.
> 
> Anyways, back I go to lurking.



to tell you the truth, this is not very surprising.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe it's jut me but I find it a bit sad that you'd come on a website and bash someone you claim to know and make all kind of allegations about the way she runs her business and suggest she has brain damage all the while stating you want to protect your identity. I for one am more apt to believe claims of bad business practices when someone has the courage to stand by the claims they are making and not post on a message board in anonymous comfort. 



CherchezLaFemme said:


> I know I haven't posted on here in awhile, but I just wanted to say that I was in some way involved with her company (obvi want to protect my identity) but her PR firm is nothing short of a scam. No employees, dropped clients like flies, etc. I actually witnessed her avoid a client for three days straight, not taking his calls because she was scared to tell him that she hadn't done work for him. She hires "hot young" interns to basically hang around with, and they do all of the work.
> 
> I believe she had some sort of brain damage arising from an airport scuffle a few years back. She really is that spacey and superficial in real life. It's sickened me that she went on that reality show when she barely pays her bills in real life and has a company worth nothing.
> 
> Anyways, back I go to lurking.


----------



## verucassault (Jan 22, 2011)

i am so over people making comments about how editing can not make a story up out of thin air. erm yes they can and they do!

i am not defending this women, i cant even view the clip in my country but people need to take a look at the credits. there are writers, editors and plot developers. now what do you think these people do exactly, they invent plot lines, characters, story archs with bits and pieces of available footage, and they even borrow footage, reshoot scenes that are rescripted to go along with the new plot, add sound effects, slow motion and all sorts of crap to dramatize actual events. 

at the beginning of the show there are roles and even plot lines. they find people that fit these roles and put them in situations that enable their plot line to unfold. it doesnt work out as planned so that is when creative editing comes in

you hear so many people say "that totally different happen", and most of the time it didnt. especially when you are competing for tv time, and against the million other shows, drama sells, so they "invent" alot of it.


----------



## hrd (Jan 23, 2011)

i only caught the linked clip and not the show in its entirety, but i have to second what verucassault said - reality shows are like any other television programming: staged and scripted (granted, to varying degrees, but you can always fix anything in editing) and meant to draw in an audience to generate advertising revenue - it's the entertainment industry - and it's rather ironic for shows claiming to represent reality, but when they began to dominate line-ups, they reached out to now-out-of-work sitcom writers to join the dark side and write for their shows - so, unless you were part of this particular production, it's impossible to definitively say what, if anything, is "real" through any of it and where specifically to place blame for such a lousy representation of women in general/bbw women in specific - though for my part, i'm leaning toward blaming them all - the end result is a collection of everyone's poor decisions, from the people appearing on the show to those who chose put it on the air and a whole bunch of other people in between - and it stinks that the bbw was singled out to be portrayed in such a negative light, especially considering the overall lack of screen time women our size get, though can it really have come as a surprise if this show is always full of people's bodies being criticized and exploited? if this sort of behavior is going to be excised from these sorts of shows, and the industry in general, sizeism is going to have to provoke the same mainstream levels of discomfort and outrage that racism, sexism and other the other -isms do - and i suppose that's part of why we're all here =)


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jan 23, 2011)

pdgujer148 said:


> I refuse to believe that rank and file humans are this shitty, but acknowledge that such atrocities exist on TV.



You mean you don't know anyone like that IRL? I wish I was you.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 23, 2011)

Seventy-Seven said:


> You mean you don't know anyone like that IRL? I wish I was you.



if most people were really totally as bad as reality t.v. makes them out they'd all have been shot several times by now or given electric shock therapy by force. i wouldn't buy into that antisocial tripe if i were you. its just there to sell you things and make everyone who really feels inadequate feel superior for a minute and in the end like the whole world is much more of a a shithole than it really is. they sell you more stuff if you are hopeless and depressed. ever notice how many diet and anti depression med ads are on those? and oh yeah--get off the net hon


----------



## orin (Jan 24, 2011)

She is cute .... i would go on a date with her !!!


----------



## weightedalternatives (Jan 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She's not single because she's fat or a millionaire. She's single because she's a fucking idiot.
> 
> And BOY is HE a catch!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAAAA


Hear! Hear!


----------



## BigCutieMeg (Jan 29, 2011)

I cant believe how much of a hot mess that lady is, poor thing.. Ill say a prayer for her. She clearly needs it. Money isnt everything, she probably should invest in a makeup artist and hair stylist to make sure shes looking glamorous for these dates...


----------



## BoomSnap (Jan 29, 2011)

My gf pointed this clip out to me and said I could date the chick in a platonic way until I got the aforementioned Maserati and 5000 dollars in Torrid gift cards. Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## Filly (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone have a link to this show that is able to be played in Australia? The Bravo site won't allow us Aussies to access it.


----------



## Jes (Jan 31, 2011)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> It's sickened me that she went on that reality show when she barely pays her bills in real life and has a company worth nothing.
> 
> Anyways, back I go to lurking.



Maybe that's exactly why she went on the show? I'm sure everyone who participates knows it's possible that the portrait done won't be flattering, right? And maybe that's a good trade off for the pay off? There are harder ways to make money.


----------

